# Ever Seen One ?



## Cousinwill (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone !! I make natural edge tables using old sewing machine bases as the base and a slab of wood for the top. While out hunting for more bases I ran across this table/base. I'm trying to find a little history about it. Has anyone seen one like this or have any idea what it was used for ? Any thoughts would be appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know anything about it but it's pretty dang cool! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 12, 2015)

Looks like the stand for an old wringer (or Mangle)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Is thee any other markings on the under side? 
Wilson Jones Usa?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 12, 2015)

No other markings on it I could find. It was in a resale shop with a tag that said it was off of the Suma , a Japanese ship from the the early 1900's. Not sure about that since it has wheels on it and the writing is in English.


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 12, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Looks like the stand for an old wringer (or Mangle)


Not real familiar with a wringer or mangle... Guess I had better start researching !!


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Early singers had wheels too...I'll keep looking.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 12, 2015)

Could have been for any number of things, sure is cool! Nice score, I keep my eye out for stuff like that too, but now-a-days so are a lot of other people, hard to find a good deal.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 12, 2015)

I've found that antiques are best identified by people who were around during that era... I'd ask @Mike1950

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 12, 2015)

SmartASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


JR Custom Calls said:


> I've found that antiques are best identified by people who were around during that era... I'd ask @Mike1950



Kids now adays...........  But you are right- Marvel rings a bell- a faint bell but a bell. Wringer was a type of washer.... I do not think it was one of those. I have used one.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2015)

looks similar

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Cousinwill (Jul 13, 2015)

It does look similar but I don't think it's a sewing machine base. I've bought many of them over the years and even found a few industrial models. This base is beefier , has larger wheels, different dimensions,and has a different type of top. I think the top may be original just by looking at the hinges and type of screws used to attach it


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 13, 2015)

Cousinwill said:


> It does look similar but I don't think it's a sewing machine base. I've bought many of them over the years and even found a few industrial models. This base is beefier , has larger wheels, different dimensions,and has a different type of top. I think the top may be original just by looking at the hinges and type of screws used to attach it


 I think marvel made other tools- a bandsaw for one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

